# The Sons Of Odin, Warriors Of Chaos



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i was listning to some ManoWar, and a idea popped into my head, ill make a fantasy army for a few of these songs 

Heres the playlist

the songs fit really well the the Warriors of chaos background so much 
anyway, i have so far, 12 warriors, 5 knights, and now, my ultraforge wardaemon, wich i can use for a daemon prince  or a bloodthirster/Ann'grath the unbound in other games.

i plan to get: - 

a lord of nurgle, on a steed to be my sorcerer
A khorne lord on a juggernaught
5 more knights
5 marauderer horsemen
10 hounds of chaos
1 gaint
20 maruaderers

ill be posting pics of my ultra forge daemon soon, ive only just got all the parts cleaned up


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Urghh... Daemon Princes...

Looks good though, I'll be sure to keep my eye on this one . Shame about the music though.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Urghh... Daemon Princes...


dont like them Vaz?  he might just be a eye candy model at this moment as i cant fit him in under 2000 points



Vaz said:


> Shame about the music though.


yet again, dont like them vaz?i know its not everyones cup of tea lol, i dont mind if you dont like them :victory:

Cheers

-Riandro


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha, not good for self confidence, really am I? Sorry =D.

I just think that Daemon Princes are good at everything, but need the points spent on them. 400+ pts to field one, and even then, you've got to make a choice whether to do magic or charge. If you just take a Combat One, then although it's got Fly, it's still a Monster, and if it's Khornate, it's Frenzied. Urgh..


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Update time!

i really want you guys to see how much detail these ultraforge guys do, its quite a nice model, just standing at 5.5 inches high, it dwarfs most other things, 
some pics of the Ultraforge daemon!


















































ive also been trying to work on a colour scheme for my army too, as well as a symbol.(not posting this yet )

















i am going to add some sort of free hand on here, maybe a celtic knot, or a tribal pattern








i need to finish that skin on the shield, dead skin is hard 
enjoy!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Time for a bit of own thread necromancy here 

i finally got my order in today and have started converting and assembling away! i got the 10 hounds done, as well as another 5 knights, tomorrow i plain to do the marauderer horsemen, the maruarderer's, more warriors, and then, my gaint!

Pics soon!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Other than the Daemons face, I'ma lookin, and I'ma likin. +Rep.

And that shield looks fantastic  Can't wait to see these boyos finished mate .


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! that was quick Vaz!
Thanks! 

As for the colour scheme, im trying to move away from the usual dark colours that you find for chaos now.

Oh! ive got something special in store for my gaint, allthough, you shall have to wait for that one :taunt:


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

wow looking good mate, though i have to say....
Man'o War







is








AWESOME!!!! lol i luv em, i knew it straight away as the title that u got the name from them muwhahahaha  i got all their albums, rock on mate but i also have to include is that i 2nd for a new deamon prince head, it looks weird n funky in a bad way


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Riandro said:


> Oh! ive got something special in store for my gaint, allthough, you shall have to wait for that one :taunt:


and here it is!

i allmost finished my giant for my fantasy army 
managed to get a few quick pics of them.
Enjoy!














































Sneek peak of the other things ive got coming 
Objectives!



















The gaint was my 2nd attempt at Greenstuff 
Oh btw his back inst quite finished though, they need a bit of green on there to blend it in a bit more.

C&C welcome! 

cheers 
-Riandro


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

i'm lovin the first objective marker and the bellly on the giant =) pretty cool love to see what you have in store for his back, mabie some chaotic poles coming out of its back(abit like in dawn of war for the Heretics hehe)

also need to see the daemon glued, other than that Awsome work mate!


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Riandro said:


> Update time!
> 
> i really want you guys to see how much detail these ultraforge guys do, its quite a nice model, just standing at 5.5 inches high, it dwarfs most other things,
> some pics of the Ultraforge daemon!


Awesome stuff, but I got to ask: It that 5.5 from his head or from his wings?

I ask because I am trying to figure how he compares to the Forgeworld Greater Daemons.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> Awesome stuff, but I got to ask: It that 5.5 from his head or from his wings?
> 
> I ask because I am trying to figure how he compares to the Forgeworld Greater Daemons.




Its from his head, still hes a sizable piece, allmost 4 times the height of a chaos warrior i think, 

i really want the forgeworld one though, the only problem with it i would find it transporting the damn thing. with this is easier 

hope that helps!

-Riandro


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Sneak Peak time! 
ive been painting my daemon prince none stop in my spare time, ad i have to say, he is one good looking devil, (no pun intended :laugh

ive also attempted blending and the like here and there, allthough it came out the best on the wings 

so i decided to post a few teasers up, Enjoy!





































C&C Welcome! :victory:

Cheers 
-Riandro


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

The albino prince is done! apart from some strange colour variation in the pictures, the skin is supposed to look like the skin in picture number 7, the photo's arent THAT bad, . C&C please!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

all theres left to do is the bloke in his hand! (and a few minor touch ups here and there)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










did a different style of showing it off. i dont like it, so i might re-do it 

ive not posted on here for a while,
The reason is because a virus re-activated itself in my ears (got a virus when i was little) and it was eating away at my ear drums, giving me perforated ear drums. So being deaf as a post and suffereing through shitloads of pain, ive not gone to school for the past 2 weeks, its getting better, i promise 

C&C welcome 

cheers for reading
-Riandro


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Its all looking great man. I particually like the splatted goblin. it made me chuckle. + rep


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

FUZZTONE said:


> Its all looking great man. I particually like the splatted goblin. it made me chuckle. + rep


hehe, glad you like it matey! thx for the rep 


im debating if i should add some sort of markings/tattoos/ect to it, im thinking of adding it to his head


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah man i think some tats can only add to what you done. 
Something crude & chaosy tho, i meen would you want to tatoo a mutant giant :biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

What colours do you use for the skin Riandro? The whole thing is really well done


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

squeek said:


> What colours do you use for the skin Riandro? The whole thing is really well done


first off thanks 

Secondly... Uhh... I cant remeber EXACTLY what i did now.... But ill try my best. 
I have never done humanish skin before this (Cept for a termies head wich turned out bad) so i had to experiment a bit, therefore not all of it will be accurate. 

Base vermin brown, layerd over with adaptus grey+dwarf flesh+water 1:2:1 mix.

Then dwarf flesh with a TINY (cause the strength of the old purple ink is immensely powerful) bit of olf purple ink, allthough the new would also do. 

Then dwarf felsh mixed with denhab stone and adaptus gray and water in a 1:1:1:1 mix.(Leaving some purple for bruises , eg, his face as to give more charector, his feet to show frost bite signs, on his right arse cheek to show that he falls down alot. :laugh 

Then elf flesh and adaptus gray mix 2:1 over that.

Then a greytone sepia wash with water about 1:2 mix over that, 
when still wet brush a paper towl over the skin gently to bring out the highlights on the raised skin. 

For extrusions, is a few ball red washes blending into the skin. 

Phew, that was long :laugh: Hope that helped squeek!


Cheers.
-Riandro. :victory:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers bud, probably more complicated than I will be able to make myself do but I have an O&G giant that needs painting. If he looks half as good as this one I will be chuffed


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

squeek said:


> Cheers bud, probably more complicated than I will be able to make myself do but I have an O&G giant that needs painting. If he looks half as good as this one I will be chuffed



Hehe, i have a freind who painted his O&G giant green :laugh: it looked quite cool!

Good luck with that giant squeek! I wanna see the end results! 

Cheers
-Riandro


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Everything looks great. That daemon prince is killer and the pallid flesh is very well done. I'm diggin the giant, it's alot to detail and paint that's for sure! I think a glaze of sepia ink would fix what looks to be some thick layering around his bum. There's alot of flesh to paint and you did well man... Have some rep


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> Everything looks great. That daemon prince is killer and the pallid flesh is very well done. I'm diggin the giant, it's alot to detail and paint that's for sure! I think a glaze of sepia ink would fix what looks to be some thick layering around his bum. There's alot of flesh to paint and you did well man... Have some rep



thanks alot mate for the rep 


keep your eyes around in the next 10 minutes as im gonna add to this thread again with something new i created


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

all right folks another quick update! seeing that i couldnt get hold of the old nurgle sorcerer on steed, i bought an empire wizard pack and mixed it up!

all of them are still W.I.P mind you  and the guy with the flaming skull needs more work to his atm 










C&C welcome!


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking good dude. The spells look really cool. I cant wait to see them finished.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That's most likely the best Deamon Prince I've ever seen you have there! Fantastic painting, everything looks really nice. I'll be watching this space.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> That's most likely the best Deamon Prince I've ever seen you have there! Fantastic painting, everything looks really nice. I'll be watching this space.





FUZZTONE said:


> Looking good dude. The spells look really cool. I cant wait to see them finished.



thanks for the kind words 

bit of bad news, im forcing myself to school as i dont want to miss out any more exams this week, otherwise im going to fall waaaaaaaaay behind, going to my maths one first thing in the morning, so updates will probally come a little slow  so wish me look and hope that my ears dont do my concertration in


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Riandro, you just inspired me completely. Going to get a wizard pack myself and convert the shit out of it for my Chaos Sorcerers as well. Damn fantastic idea!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wicked idea man!! Can't wait to see them all painted up!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Wow Riandro, you just inspired me completely. Going to get a wizard pack myself and convert the shit out of it for my Chaos Sorcerers as well. Damn fantastic idea!


Well it sure beats the current sorcerers price wise, so yeah, be my guest wraith! Just remeber this, with the power of chaos, anything is possible!



HorusReborn said:


> wicked idea man!! Can't wait to see them all painted up!


Thanks! i really want to paint more atm,
my mind says yes, my body says "FUCK NO." I came home early from school today as i felt like my ears were going to explode and was starting to go blurry-eyed, not the best thing to happen when your in a tech workshop cutting away at wood :laugh:

I want to personally say thanks to everyone about the nice words, makes me feel better about everything thats happening, making each day a little more bearable! :good:

Also i cant belive how immature other people can be about some-one going temporilly deaf for a few months, going up behind you and saying can you hear me now? can you hear me now? or shouting at the top of thier lungs, I mean i know im mature for my age, and i dont expect others in my school to be as mature, but it was just taking the piss. sorry, about that /rant off

im debating what to paint next now,

Still got warriors, maruaderers, knights, marauderer horsemen, a khorne lord, the 3 sorcerers, and warhounds.

Vote? 


Cheers 
- Riandro


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

It's definately shitty about how people can treat others! I was on the other side at one time, making fun of people, part of the "cool" crew... Now I regret it because I missed out on some great relationships! Oh well I'll get what's due me when the dark lord consumes my soul LOL I would paint up your core choices next, get them the hell outta the way, they are always the pain in my ass when it comes to painting LOL


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

giant and DP will be great centerpieces for your army. I love the magic in action of your sorcerers. Where did you get the scyth bit that is on the last sorcerer?


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

HorusReborn - hmm good idea  ill get a squad of horsemen out of the way first i think.



Death 0F Angels said:


> giant and DP will be great centerpieces for your army. I love the magic in action of your sorcerers. Where did you get the scyth bit that is on the last sorcerer?


the scythe is part of the empire wizard kit


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

god, this has just been asking for a long update hasnt it?

Well with the summer holidays coming up, im going to continue with this now 

ill start next week after my small holiday


----------

